# Which City do You think will Win the 2012 Olympic Bid?



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

In Singapore is shall be...the bidding process that is.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

im the only french who doesnt want paris to win. Paris doesnt deserves it. this city has become to much conservative . 

i hope its london , so Paris will get jealous and react


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

I am placing my bet on Paris but I would like to see an Olympics in London as well.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Why is it in Singapore, and not a former host?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

samsonyuen said:


> Why is it in Singapore, and not a former host?


If I am not wrong, Singapore asked to host the IOC meeting session, and was awarded the rights to do so? Not too sure on the details thou. 

Here are the official websites of the event:

http://www.singapore2005ioc.org.sg

http://www.olympic.org/uk/news/events/117_session/index_uk.asp


----------



## Saigonese (Dec 31, 2004)

Is there any benefit in hosting such event?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

People talk about the city, many journalists will come, even if its only for one day, most of the world's cameras will be pointed toward the city


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

It's between London and Paris now I think. I'm hoping London gets it as it has IMHO the best bid and deserves it. Moscow has little chance, Madrid wont get the games so soon after Barcelona, New York doesn't seem to be a favourite although it has a chance and London and Paris are the bookies favourites.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

I want Madrid to win! kay:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Saigonese said:


> Is there any benefit in hosting such event?


Are you on about the olympics themselves....or the IOC desicion thing?


The olympics themselves....

Tourism increase
regeneration of a city
Lasting sporting legacy
Gets kids interested in sport
loadsa money 

The IOC desicion thing...

I dont know!


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

Spain and the USA have both had olympic games recently so I don't think it will go to them. I think it's between London and Paris, and as much as I want London to get it, i think paris is going to win it.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think that's the only reason Paris and London are in the frontrunning, but it surely can't help. Madrid's plan looks nice, but for a medium-sized country (40 million) to have had two games in two decades is quite a lot. The US has almost 7 1/2 times the population, and it's had several games within that timeframe before (1980 LA, 1996 Atlanta = 16 years, 1996, 2012 NY = 16 years), but the bid seems shaky and not too confident. Security is also a larger concern than in any other city.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> If I am not wrong, Singapore asked to host the IOC meeting session, and was awarded the rights to do so? Not too sure on the details thou.
> 
> Here are the official websites of the event:
> 
> ...


Thanks. After looking it up in Google, there's an IOC session every year, but every two years is important, because they select the Winter/Summer Olympic site. The last IOC session that selected an Olympics was Moscow (summer) and Prague (winter). There's more at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IOC_meetings. So it's still prestigous to host an IOC session where a host city is selected.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> I don't think that's the only reason Paris and London are in the frontrunning, but it surely can't help. Madrid's plan looks nice, but for a medium-sized country (40 million) to have had two games in two decades is quite a lot. The US has almost 7 1/2 times the population, and it's had several games within that timeframe before (1980 LA, 1996 Atlanta = 16 years, 1996, 2012 NY = 16 years), but the bid seems shaky and not too confident. Security is also a larger concern than in any other city.



If they don't give it to New York, look for American broadcasters to cut back dramatically on advertising revenue.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Rockford said:


> If they don't give it to New York, look for American broadcasters to cut back dramatically on advertising revenue.


What a pity that would be! I suppose other advertisers and companies such as Vodafone, Toyota, etc would simply have the lions share of advertising to what is one of the worlds largest sporting events on the planet!


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

LONDON is my choice


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

nick-taylor said:


> What a pity that would be! I suppose other advertisers and companies such as Vodafone, Toyota, etc would simply have the lions share of advertising to what is one of the worlds largest sporting events on the planet!



US TV rights are still over 50% of the Olympic TV income. The ratings for both Sydney and Athens (and presumably Beijing) are shrinking among the American audience. If they don't bring the games back to the western hemispere by 2012, there will be further declines.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

The latest rankings put Paris first, but London just one point behind. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/olympics_2012/4534769.stm


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

Rockford said:


> US TV rights are still over 50% of the Olympic TV income. The ratings for both Sydney and Athens (and presumably Beijing) are shrinking among the American audience. If they don't bring the games back to the western hemispere by 2012, there will be further declines.


The Bejing games will attract alot of attention around asia, which will more than make up for the loss in American Audiences.

And how is Athens not in the western hemisphere?


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

I think NYC won't win, because people don't want Olympic Games there. Moscow would win if we were in 70's years. Now, they have many problems. Madrid would be a good candidate if if the Games of Barcelona were not so fences. Paris lost 3 times, so it isn't a very good candidature, but the IOC has a debt with Paris. London... London has a good candidature, and the Commonwealth will vote it. 

1º Paris/London
2º Madrid
3º NYC
4º Moscow

----------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------

